# Elisabetta Cavallotti in 'Guardami' (720p)



## vidman (9 Nov. 2010)

Elisabetta Cavallotti in a Italian actress who never before did such an explicit role as the one in 'Guardami'. And she's never done it again since. So this makes all the explicit scenes in this nineties movies pretty special and one of my favorites of all time. Below one of many clips I've made featuring Elisabetta and lots of others nude. 







1280x720 / 3:00 / 74 mb :
http://rapidshare.com/files/429687767/Vidman_ElisabettaCavallotti_Guardami720p-01.avi


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2010)

Wow, danke


----------



## flr21 (10 Nov. 2010)

wunderschön. dankeschön


----------

